# Best All around Western Saddle...



## boots

If you are interested in a custom saddle that is lightweight, but good for anything and everything... I can recommend Robert Dennis out of South Dakota. His are just tops. 

PM me if you want more information.


----------



## pgboogie

Thank you so much Boots!  Appreciate any advice


----------



## Phly

That's a pretty tall order to fill. I've heard there are good synthetic saddles that are light. Though I've little experience with them. The weight will take most good leather saddles out. Good luck finding what you want. I'll be curious to hear what's available.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

I would have a chat with the folk at Corriente I hear great things about their saddles.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

I highly recommend a Billy Royal.

This is the one I have: Billy Royal® Classic Work Saddle in Work at Schneider Saddlery

Fits my 3-year-old very well, very comfy, 33 pounds (a little heavier than what you said but still), and it has the design to fit a good chunk of horses.


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING

I have a Tucker Cheyenne Springs trail saddle. 
Tucker Cheyenne Springs Trail Saddle

Love, love, love this saddle. It is 24lbs, extremely well made and very comfortable. It does not have a suede seat, but it does have a gel cushioned seat that is wonderful and has plenty of stick. You can also order it with shorter fenders. Mine is brown, but the brown is actually a beautiful mahogany color. The padding on the saddle is wool, which I like better then what is traditionally used on western saddles. The Horse Saddle Shop will give you free shipping and sometimes offers a free matching bridle.


----------



## pgboogie

Thank you all SO MUCH!! I will definitely look into the TUCKER saddle


----------



## SorrelHorse

I see no problems with the saddle you have so long as it fits you and your horse well.

Some barrel saddles are built with forward hung stirrups, but I wouldn't say they put you forward.

I do everything in my barrel saddles except show in the pattern classes. They are lightweight, comfortable, and keep your butt seated in the saddle. It's often hard for me to ride in anything else now except my show saddle, and if I had it my way I'd show in my barrel saddle as well.


----------



## AnrewPL

Get a good. well made. Wade saddle. I got mine in 94 or 95 and even after all these years it is the single most comfortable thing I have ever sat in, not the most comfortable saddle, the most comfortable THING I have ever sat in.


----------



## pgboogie

Thanks all for the replies!! I did send my big girl to 30 days of training....and asked her trainer why her seat popped up in the back when I lounged her in it. IT'S TOO BIG!!! I had NO idea. I did get a wide tree, 7" flex tree. It didn't hurt her with a super built up (reinsman M2 contoured light 1 1/2" pad) and rubber tree. Which is why I went with this one when I bought her. (I've only had her one year). I immediately started shopping for saddles when I found out it was too big. 

The second issue is the cantle of the saddle slaps me in the bottom at a fast trot/canter. I DO sit back at the canter and it felt like the saddle was slapping me out of position--forward. No bueno. Figured it was a good time to swap saddles out. 

I have a Bob's Custom Saddles Reiner on it's way on trial. Crossing my fingers it works. My #1 priority is making sure it doesn't hurt my girl. She's a sweet sweet girl and I try to keep a light touch and flex trees and alpaca cinches on her.... I really care about her comfort and health  

Thanks all for the recommendations and I'll let you know how it goes. I like the WADE saddle and Tucker saddles. If this one doesn't work out, I'm moving down the line. I really appreciate all your suggestions!!! What a wonderful community!!!!


----------

